# 130 dogs in SoCal needing help from rescue orgs



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sad story. I'm hearing more stories about private rescue organizations morphing into hoarding situations. If you know of a rescue group that might be able to help at this point, please tell them about these dogs. 

Hoarded Calif. dogs await rescue groups - SFGate


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Those poor babies. Devore is one of the worse shelters, too.  I hope they get saved. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

There is a post going around on facebook about these dogs. Basically asking if each GS rescue around the country could/would take one of the dogs in. They aren't releasing to anyone but established rescues at this time due to the financial and behavioral issues each dog will bring with them.
I contacted our local GS rescue to see if they would be able to help.


----------

